# OFDatTX builds



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

This a s10 I am building first time making a body drop so I need some help on 
Makeing this happen I started cutting the only thing I am stuck is on how do I build the frame and I want the engine in there and I don't have idea on how to lay the engine if have to rebuild the frame
If u could give me a hand I would appreciated it.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

well u came to the right place, i myself havent done any body dropped vehicles but theres a few people on here that really get down on body drops.

im sure they can help u out


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Well can u give me a hand bro or any one that has experience is welcome


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

alot of options.. easiest is to do it like a real stock floor.. keep the front stock front section and z it up then make from scratch firewall back... doing that keeps your front suspension and engine mounts..


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Jul 20 2010, 11:08 PM~18098134
> *alot of options.. easiest is to do it like a real stock floor.. keep the front stock front section and z it up then make from scratch firewall back... doing that keeps your front suspension and engine mounts..
> *


Wat do u mean by z it up
I cut a part the frame already bcz I did not know


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

Check with SlammdSonoma, he does some crazy mods on trucks bro :biggrin:


----------



## WhiteDiamondRegal (Dec 14, 2009)

i did a body drop on my silverado years ago and i just modded the interior tub ,bed and back of the cab and left he whole chassis stock


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Yeah put on this model the wheels come a bit off the model that's wat I had to cut


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

did I did it wrong please some one help me out


----------



## Twisted Toyz (Jul 2, 2010)

ok here is a pic of ur frame. i drew a red line on it basically cut ur frame where the line is on ur actual frame. make sure u cut both sides even if not ur fuked. once u cut it even bascially take an cut out frame rails like use the tubin lookin material that ur parts come on an build u a frame thats the same length as ur stock 1 then all u rly gotta do is build it up from there


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Twisted Toyz_@Jul 21 2010, 01:46 PM~18102660
> *
> 
> 
> ...


and where the engine sits wat do I do to it


----------



## Twisted Toyz (Jul 2, 2010)

leave where the engine sits an where the front suspension goes like it is. u basically build the frame from the fire wall bak


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

nice bro'...i'll tell u wat i would do to drop da body down on da truck. first, i would leave da front frame da way it is, by cuttin away da rest of da frame. second, i would scratch build da rest of da frame. everything dat goes under da chassis/undercarage...u could either make da frame go rite under, or cut out a space for ur frame an glue it together. dat way ur interior tub could sit rite on top...so its like lay'n out ur frame to da floor. third, i'd notch out da rear frame rails so dat da wheels can tuck up under da bed. 
i'll try an set up some pics for u...but den again, i'll show u some pics of my 65' chevy's frame. laterz bro'...


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Twisted Toyz_@Jul 21 2010, 02:01 PM~18102768
> *leave where the engine sits an where the front suspension goes like it is. u basically build the frame from the fire wall bak
> *


Aight I got them cut so next I just build the frame down


----------



## gagers16 (Nov 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@Jul 21 2010, 01:41 PM~18103585
> *Aight I got them cut so next I just build the frame down
> 
> 
> ...


now you build the frame back and make sure its as long as the stock frame(or youll have problems) and then build yourself a c-notch(make sure its lined up with the section you cut out in the bed) and what ever kind of crazy idea you get for the bag setup...l my best advice bro.. hope it helped


----------



## gagers16 (Nov 27, 2009)

here ya go.. take a look at Ace's dually for a reference on your frame..
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=444837&st=660


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by gagers16_@Jul 22 2010, 11:26 PM~18118029
> *here ya go.. take a look at Ace's dually for a reference on your frame..
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=444837&st=660
> *


Thanks bro it help out alot now need to go shopping for supplies thanks bro


----------



## gagers16 (Nov 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@Jul 22 2010, 11:19 PM~18119344
> *Thanks bro it help out alot now need to go shopping for supplies thanks bro
> *


your welcome... and cant wait to see how this s dime turns out


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Jul 21 2010, 01:18 PM~18103406
> *nice bro'...i'll tell u  wat   i would do to drop  da   body down on  da   truck. first, i would leave  da   front frame  da   way it is, by  cuttin   away  da   rest of  da  frame. second, i would scratch build  da  rest of  da  frame. everything  dat  goes under  da  chassis/  undercarage  ...u could either make  da  frame go  rite  under, or cut out a space for  ur  frame an glue it together.  dat  way  ur   interior tub could sit  rite   on top...so its like  lay'n   out  ur  frame to  da  floor. third, i'd notch out  da  rear frame rails so  dat  da  wheels can tuck up under  da  bed.
> i'll try an set up some pics for u...but  den   again, i'll show u some pics of my 65' chevy's frame.   laterz   bro'...
> *


sometimes i wonder if the english language is lost on todays youth.... :twak: it has to be real fucking hard to type so fucking retarded.... :uh:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jul 23 2010, 01:45 AM~18119579
> *sometimes i wonder if the english language is lost on todays youth.... :twak:  it has to be real fucking hard to type so fucking retarded....  :uh:
> *


i never would of imaged wat lil words can do hno: ...sry bout dat Hearse, i'll change it bak jus for u buddy. :buttkick: if u got something to say to me...try to keep it off da bro's topic, an address to my inbox.


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

I got it primed a little ran out of primer


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Jul 20 2010, 09:19 PM~18098260
> *Check with SlammdSonoma, he does some crazy mods on trucks bro :biggrin:
> *



damn, give me the big head effect man...lol.

looks good in here overall man, just take your time with it, most of what the guys have been saying is exactly what i wouldve said, so cant say anymore there.  
If ya have problems, check out my garage post..theres gotta be something in there that will fix the problem.

'sides keep in mind, anythings possible...motivational picture for ya









:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Thanks bro


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Look what I got today and finish today


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

dats bad ass bro'...dat blk sets it off. very nice work...laterz. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Jul 26 2010, 12:41 PM~18143847
> *dats bad ass bro'...dat blk sets it off. very nice work...laterz. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


i be tryin to type like dat dere , but i find it be much harder to do dat den if i typed normal, 

what the fuck is wrong with you? is it really that hard to type in a normal readable manner? or are you so fucking hood it spills over? ebonics is not a real language..... :uh:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jul 26 2010, 03:16 PM~18144140
> *i be tryin to type like dat dere , but i find it be much harder to do dat den if i typed normal,
> 
> what the fuck is wrong with you? is it really that hard to type in a normal readable manner? or are you so  fucking hood it spills over? ebonics is not a real language..... :uh:
> *



does it really hurt u dat much...jus some typed out words :roflmao: . besides...wat does it matter how someone types, we're all here for a hobby. not how someone types...or how someone presents dere selves. :uh: 
u really sound like a winy lil bytch...


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: @both of you guys...


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Jul 26 2010, 01:24 PM~18144223
> *does it really hurt u dat much...jus some typed out words  :roflmao:  . besides...wat does it matter how someone types, we're all here for a hobby. not how someone types...or how someone presents dere selves.  :uh:
> u really sound like a winy lil bytch...
> *


stupid kid cant even spell bitch correctly... yes it hurts , my eyes. it doesnt make you cool to type like a 3rd grader talks... it makes you seem like a person of marginal intelligence... it is much easier to read actual words than a phonetically abstract cluster of letters...  

in case you cant read actual words , let me translate that for you.... :0 

dat dum kid cant eben speel bitch right , yea it be hurtin, my ei's, it dont be makin u lok kool to be typin lik a thrid grada taks , it be makin you seem like a dipshit it b eazi to be readin a word yo, den dis bullshit u be typin... :uh: 


* SEE HOW DUMB THAT SHIT LOOKS? GROW THE FUCK UP HOMIE, TYPE LIKE A PERSON, AND CHILL THE FUCK OUT... ITS A LOT OF OLD TIMERS HERE, WE PREFER WORDS TO NONSENSE.... 


*

*edit and how you present yourself, makes a big difference, noone wants to help a jack off.....

*edit 2 and how u b presentin yoself b impotent , nobody b wantin to help a fool...


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jul 26 2010, 03:38 PM~18144352
> *stupid kid cant even spell bitch correctly... yes it hurts , my eyes. it doesnt make you cool to type like a 3rd grader talks... it makes you seem like a person of marginal intelligence... it is much easier to read actual words than a phonetically abstract cluster of letters...
> 
> in case you cant read actual words , let me translate that for you.... :0
> ...



yea aight old timer...i'll change it up jus for u. 

gotta b stupid to think i'd change for u...or anyone else for dat matter. talk bout grow up...thanx to u, da homies topic/post/thread is messed up. 

an to my bro'...ofdattx, sry bro'...i've told him before to address it to my inbox. but bein da old timer dat he is...im sure he missed dat. 

So here it is again...Hearse/ OLD TIMER!!! Address your PROBLEMS WITH ME to my INBOX.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Jul 26 2010, 01:45 PM~18144421
> *yea aight old timer...i'll change it up jus for u.
> 
> gotta b stupid to think i'd change for u...or anyone else for dat matter. talk bout grow up...thanx to u, da homies topic/post/thread is messed up.
> ...


 :uh: FUCK OFF KID.... <--- CAN YOU READ THAT?


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

I JUST WANT TO KNOW? ARE YOU REALLY AS MUCH OF A DIPFUCK IN REAL LIFE AS YOU ARE BEHIND A KEYBOARD? YOUR MOTHER SHOULD HAVE SWALLOWED YOU....


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



dude i cant breath im laughing sooo fuckin hard right now! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


that whole conversation was fuckin classic, wasnt there a thread mini started about quotes? and people that quoted them................ go find that shit hearse and drop that shit in there for real! that shit was classic! :cheesy:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

'sides keep in mind, anythings possible...motivational picture for ya









:uh: no offence, but this truck looks like shit!!!

please dont use this as modivation!! if you do, use it as a what not to do!!!


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

looks like someone for got to take his meds...its cool. 
typed out words dont faze me...dats da difference between u an i. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jul 26 2010, 12:58 PM~18144544
> *'sides keep in mind, anythings possible...motivational picture for ya
> 
> 
> ...


x2 :uh: :thumbsdown: :twak:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

its cool no problem
Can I just say something this a free country and every one has the right to talk the way they want. no offence


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@Jul 24 2010, 10:26 AM~18130219
> *I got it primed a little ran out of primer
> 
> 
> ...


i like this one :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

wur did u get the body kit from :biggrin:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jul 26 2010, 06:01 PM~18145549
> *i like this one  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> wur did u get the body kit from :biggrin:
> *


This is the extreme model kit bro
I bought it of ebay


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@Jul 26 2010, 03:46 PM~18145955
> *This is the extreme model kit bro
> I bought it of ebay
> *


kool i thought u got it from another kit bro


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jul 26 2010, 06:50 PM~18145999
> *kool i thought u got it from another kit bro
> *


No same kit bro


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

This my 70 Monte first time doing a tilt front end hope y'all like This. It might take some while to build it. But I am working on it. 
























Still got a alot of cutting left


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

awesome work bro'...i know u'll make it look really good. i'll keep tabs on dis build bro'...keep up da good work. laterz... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

your off to a good start keep it up


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83+Aug 2 2010, 07:26 PM~18210113-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank u bro.


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Just Finish cutting one door 








Now time for the other one probably do it tomorrow. 









Just wondering is alclad 2 chrome any good I heard they got clear coat paint for it does it work? Can some one help me out.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@Jul 20 2010, 08:40 PM~18097831
> *This a s10 I am building first time making a body drop so I need some help on
> Makeing this happen I started cutting the only thing I am stuck is on how do I build the frame and I want the engine in there and I don't have idea on how to lay the engine if have to rebuild the frame
> If u could give me a hand I would appreciated it.
> ...


whats up bro, u still need frame work help?! honestly yah u did fuck up by cuttin up the frame, but i could help yah out or maybe build u a frame? im guessin ur buildin the 1/24 extreme s10? if u want to keep the front frame, and do a kustom frame frome the fire wall back i can do it, let me know bro!! PM me!


----------



## bbelviss56 (Jul 26, 2010)

ICC BANK -It is a bank company .thise company also profit and many people is working.
more people is coming in thise company and stay money bank.
:cheesy: 


_______________________
Composite Doors
Front Doors


----------



## Twisted Toyz (Jul 2, 2010)

how is the build on ur s10 coming along?


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@Aug 2 2010, 08:57 PM~18211008
> *Just Finish cutting one door
> 
> 
> ...


dis is lookin good so far...cant wait to c more progress pics bro'. keep up da good work...laterz. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX+Aug 2 2010, 02:46 PM~18208588-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WTF?!?! GET THE FUCK OUTTA HERE WITH THAT SHIT :uh:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

thanks bro I am kinda stuck on the hinge right now 
yayo said on his topic to hock it up to radiator?
but the radiator is a full piece not like his.. please help me out
I think I have to cut some plastic off?
this his pic








and mine pic










got this cut yesterday
























did this today


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Twisted Toyz_@Aug 4 2010, 11:45 AM~18226117
> *how is the build on ur s10 coming along?
> *


good bro just have not had time to run and get some supplies 
but Pretty much know how to do it now thanks for that tip..


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@Aug 4 2010, 12:18 PM~18227432
> *thanks bro I am kinda stuck on the hinge right now
> yayo said on his topic to hock it up to radiator?
> but the radiator is a full piece not like his.. please help me out
> ...


Thats kinda strange... if you just trim it, your radiator and fan shroud isnt gonna look right... Maybe grind it off just enough so you can sand it smooth and maybe add a radiator from the parts box... IDK


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 4 2010, 02:31 PM~18227519
> *Thats kinda strange... if you just trim it, your radiator and fan shroud isnt gonna look right... Maybe grind it off just enough so you can sand it smooth and maybe add a radiator from the parts box... IDK
> *


IDK...
I was Like :wow: 
Probably if I grow a little down the radiator or shave some of the bottom where the hinge sits 
what u think ?


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> thanks bro I am kinda stuck on the hinge right now
> yayo said on his topic to hock it up to radiator?
> but the radiator is a full piece not like his.. please help me out
> I think I have to cut some plastic off?
> ...


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> > thanks bro I am kinda stuck on the hinge right now
> > yayo said on his topic to hock it up to radiator?
> > but the radiator is a full piece not like his.. please help me out
> > I think I have to cut some plastic off?
> ...


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

no problem bro'...ur doin good on it so far. keep up da good work...laterz bro'.


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

I got this done still have to hinge the doors and trunk and hood


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

DITCH THE RED PUTTY IT SHRINKS TOO MUCH AND NEVER DRIED, GET SOME EVERCOAT Z-GRIP OR ANOTHER QUALITY 2 PART FILLER....


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Is evercoat good does it come ready to apply or do u have to mix it with hardener.?


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@Aug 11 2010, 01:27 PM~18284707
> *I got this done still have to hinge the doors and trunk and hood
> 
> 
> ...


hey bro'...i forgot u told me u posted new pics up. awesome work bro'...i like how u made dat fire wall. keep up da good work...laterz. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

Nice work bro.


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83+Aug 12 2010, 01:23 AM~18290394-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks bro.


----------



## warsr67 (Jan 18, 2010)

HERE ARE SOME PICS THAT MAY HELP ON YOUR FRONT END TILT BRO.


----------



## warsr67 (Jan 18, 2010)




----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Thanks bro I got it hinge


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@Aug 12 2010, 10:18 PM~18297514
> *Thanks bro I got it hinge
> 
> 
> ...



dat's lookin good bro'...cant wait to see da rest hinged up. keep up da good work bro'...laterz. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

this what homie dfwr83 did on my 64 impala frame 
all what u see on the video was done by him 
thanks bro I apreciate the work..:thumbsup:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@Aug 20 2010, 08:28 AM~18361180
> *this what homie dfwr83 did on my 64 impala frame
> all what u see on the video was done by him
> thanks bro I apreciate the work..:thumbsup:
> ...


TIGHT!!!


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

no problem bro'...im glad i could help u out wit one of ur builds. i also cant wait to c ur progress pics on da 64'...i know u'll do some awesome work wit da rest. laterz... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

I finish my front suspension for my s10 it does not raise that much but I like it. 
























This when is flat








And raised








This wat I did on the back


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Oh and this my 64 frame on 13s that my homie did check it out


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

dats bad ass bro'...i c u got some wires on dat 64' frame. :biggrin: 
let me ask u...were u wantin da front suspension to really raise up on ur S-10? nice work wit da a-arms...i like how u mounted dat center piece. makes it look good...laterz bro'. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Aug 24 2010, 07:17 PM~18396405
> *dats bad ass bro'...i c u got some wires on dat 64' frame.  :biggrin:
> let me ask u...were u wantin da front suspension to really raise up on ur S-10? nice work wit da a-arms...i like how u mounted dat center piece. makes it look good...laterz bro'.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks bro
Naw I kinda like it like that it looks good dropped


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@Aug 24 2010, 07:25 PM~18396483
> *Thanks bro
> Naw I kinda like it like that it looks good dropped
> *


dats cool...i think it looks good wit a lil raise to it too. r u plannin on doin da same wit da rear...


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@Aug 24 2010, 05:05 PM~18395293
> *Oh and this my 64 frame on 13s  that my homie did check it out
> 
> 
> ...



wish i got my hands on another 64'...but a whole kit. i'd do dis again... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

I might idk I probably give it a try


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Aug 24 2010, 07:31 PM~18396530
> *wish i got my hands on another 64'...but a whole kit. i'd do dis again... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Yeah I hear u man check eBay bro they got some good deals I saw one for 10 yesterday


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@Aug 24 2010, 07:33 PM~18396550
> *Yeah I hear u man check eBay bro they got some good deals I saw one for 10 yesterday
> *



i hope dey take money orders...dats all i can do. since i dont carry cc or dc...


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Aug 24 2010, 07:35 PM~18396561
> *i hope dey take money orders...dats all i can do. since i dont carry cc or dc...
> *


Contact the owner and tell him bro. 

I am sure they'll say yes.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

just a tip, the longer you can make your a-arms, the more lift you'll get. the ones on the red f150 will completely tuck under and into the engine compartment in both directions. Its all in how its planned out. But youll get the hang of it after doing it a few times...

looking good all around in here tho bro! :biggrin:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Aug 25 2010, 10:29 PM~18407566
> *just a tip, the longer you can make your a-arms, the more lift you'll get.  the ones on the red f150 will completely tuck under and into the engine compartment in both directions.  Its all in how its planned out.  But youll get the hang of it after doing it a few times...
> 
> looking good all around in here tho bro! :biggrin:
> *


Thanks for the tip bro I ma keep them like that tho I Like the way it looks.


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Everything is hinge on the Monte. Tell me what y'all think


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@Sep 12 2010, 06:45 PM~18549043
> *Everything is hinge on the Monte. Tell me what y'all think
> 
> 
> ...


this thing is out of control..lol...looks sick as hell i love it! :biggrin: ive been seing alot of monte's on here lately..they all look great cant wait to see what you got intstore for paint on this ....


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW+Sep 12 2010, 06:53 PM~18549089-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks bro


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Monte's looking good, homie. Keep at it.


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

:wow: u doin da dang thing bro'...very nice work wit da hinges. cant wait to c more progress on dis one...keep up da good work. laterz... :thumbsup:


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@Sep 12 2010, 04:45 PM~18549043
> *Everything is hinge on the Monte. Tell me what y'all think
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: LOOKS GREAT,CANT WAIT TO SEE MORE PICS OF THIS :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Thanks homies for the props


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

this is gonna be crazy!!


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

It's official I am member of


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@Sep 15 2010, 10:07 PM~18579765
> *It's official I am member of
> 
> 
> ...



CONGRATS HOMIE IT'S OFFICIAL!!!! WELCOME TO THE FAMILY! i WILL SEND YOU THE LOGO WITH FT.WORTH CHAPTER ON IT! YOU'VE GOT A GREAT GOING HERE CAN'T WAIT TO TAKE PICTURES OF IT!


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Sep 15 2010, 11:21 PM~18579921
> *CONGRATS HOMIE IT'S OFFICIAL!!!! WELCOME TO THE FAMILY! i WILL SEND YOU THE LOGO WITH FT.WORTH CHAPTER ON IT! YOU'VE GOT A GREAT GOING HERE CAN'T WAIT TO TAKE PICTURES OF IT!
> *


Thanks bro 
I stay at east texas bro


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@Sep 15 2010, 11:31 PM~18580022
> *Thanks bro
> I stay at east texas bro
> *


congrats bro'...welcome. :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@Sep 15 2010, 11:07 PM~18579765
> *It's official I am member of
> 
> 
> ...



That's what's up homie, congrats !


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

First off,welcome to da club homie,biuld looking clean,let us know if u need candy for that monte,we can wet it up real quick..


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@Sep 15 2010, 10:31 PM~18580022
> *Thanks bro
> I stay at east texas bro
> *


got it, I'll take care of it! I'll send tonight.


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83+Sep 16 2010, 06:50 AM~18581446-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks bro
I am Still thinking wat color I thought about kandy purple but idk bro 
Got get me some hok kandy paint bro


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)




----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Sep 16 2010, 09:29 PM~18586830
> *
> 
> 
> ...


cool bro'...u got urs. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Sep 16 2010, 09:29 PM~18586830
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks bro it's freaking sweet thanks :biggrin:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

I was trying to lay some paint but never notice the dam paint is to dark so have to 
strip the paint now
this wat came out of testors metallic blue 









this wanted the paint to look this siim 64


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@Sep 18 2010, 05:47 PM~18599413
> *I was trying to lay some paint but never notice the dam paint is to dark so have to
> strip the paint now
> this wat came out of testors metallic blue
> ...



its cool bro'...jus keep workin at it. u'll get it sooner or later...keep up da good work bro'. laterz...


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Sep 19 2010, 03:11 AM~18602244
> *its cool bro'...jus keep workin at it. u'll get it sooner or later...keep up da good work bro'. laterz...
> *


thanks bro the paint looks awesome I bet If I shoot it with clear it would look better 
but it just to dark not felling the color.


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

It's been along time since I posted 
I been working on the s10 rear suspension 

























This just plans for it


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

some serious work you putting in there. looks dope.


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Oct 21 2010, 04:22 PM~18872310
> *some serious work you putting in there.  looks dope.
> *


thanks bro'


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@Oct 21 2010, 04:19 PM~18872284
> *It's been along time since I posted
> I been working on the s10 rear suspension
> 
> ...


looks really good bro'...cant wait to c more progress pics. u goin da rite way wit it...wit da bed tilt'd like dat. awesome bro'... :wow: 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Oct 21 2010, 10:04 PM~18875370
> *looks really good bro'...cant wait to c more progress pics. u goin da rite way wit it...wit da bed tilt'd like dat. awesome bro'... :wow:
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks bro'


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

S10 lookin fly bro,I see u got some suspension skillz,


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Oct 22 2010, 01:19 PM~18880486
> *S10 lookin fly bro,I see u got some suspension skillz,
> *


thanks bro'. D has been guide me thru it


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

lookin awesome man. :biggrin:


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@Oct 21 2010, 02:19 PM~18872284
> *It's been along time since I posted
> I been working on the s10 rear suspension
> 
> ...


damn im diggin this lil truck homie its sick! :wow:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Oct 22 2010, 03:54 PM~18882786
> *damn im diggin this lil truck homie its sick! :wow:
> *


nice frame work on the dime......i dont know if your lookin to go full tub all the way acrossed ur just mockin up some wheel tubs here?! but hit my build thread and peep my mini's look at the tubs i did and i can give you some how to if you like em?! nice start!


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica+Oct 22 2010, 05:54 PM~18882786-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks bro'. I was thinking of going full all the way with the tub.


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Finish up my rear hydros :biggrin: 
Wat y'all think?


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@Oct 28 2010, 05:45 PM~18933390
> *Finish up my rear hydros  :biggrin:
> Wat y'all think?
> 
> ...


looks good bro'...off da hook set up. like where u mounted dem up to ur frame... :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@Oct 28 2010, 03:45 PM~18933390
> *Finish up my rear hydros  :biggrin:
> Wat y'all think?
> 
> ...


yea nice work homie im diggin that! :wow:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Oct 28 2010, 06:06 PM~18933537
> *looks good bro'...off da hook set up. like where u mounted dem up to ur frame... :wow:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks bro 
Thanks for the tips for helping me building it


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Oct 28 2010, 06:48 PM~18933877
> *yea nice work homie im diggin that! :wow:
> *


Thanks Bro'


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@Oct 28 2010, 05:37 PM~18934337
> *Thanks Bro'
> *


we need to put you down with some candy paint when you ready homie just let us know bro


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Nov 3 2010, 11:21 PM~18980537
> *we need to put you down with some candy paint when you ready homie just let us know bro
> *


thanks bro' 
I am get this s10 ready for paint and then ill tell u bro'


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jul 26 2010, 01:38 PM~18144352
> *stupid kid cant even spell bitch correctly... yes it hurts , my eyes. it doesnt make you cool to type like a 3rd grader talks... it makes you seem like a person of marginal intelligence... it is much easier to read actual words than a phonetically abstract cluster of letters...
> 
> in case you cant read actual words , let me translate that for you.... :0
> ...


okay,,,one puff,, and its soap box time...yall might as well chill? 
Hydro is going to go on one!  Okay; Now Rev, Hearse.. I have a hard time living in world where all I hear is Spanish. And everytime I try to learn spanish 
I am reminded of how much of a dumb shit I really am.. I swear, I think the 
(american version) of the English language is designed to be easy for every other race to learn... and knowing only English? makes every other language in the world 
hard as fuck! And all different race's have been using or imitating Ebonics or some type of slang in there different cultures for years.... when Mick jagger hit the scene 
100 years ago with the Rollin Stones,, He was not up on stage trying to scream the queens English? (no :wow: ) He was up there intentionally slurring his words and rasping his voice, as to identify with the (american OG Blues singers) that gave him his influence... I understand where your coming from Rev... But i dont think the young homies style of writing or communicating is any kind of de-evolution for our society, or the white, black or any other race.. If it does not prevent him from getting a job, or feeding his family? and it is not ment as some form of secret alliance to some group that would mean me harm? like a hate group or something? then I am cool with D.. when i converse with D. i pretend he is a Cajun 
thus substituting the word (THE) with the word (Da) ect..and it makes him no less of a man,,in fact his actions towards me .no ****.. makes him a Friend with an accent, You mentioned old timers? well before my time.,. guys were coming home from Korea,, and then mostly Viet Nam, calling each other (Blood) as a term of 
no **** endearment.. one black guy would affectionately call another black guy
sometimes guys of other race if they were cool/ he would call him blood or young blood? And it meant nothing else,, Now for the past 2o years or so, if someone says the word Blood to me or someone else?I know thats there way of talking while claiming there allegiance to there gang.. which in some circles that could be seen as insult, challenge or dare? (like clicking your heals and saying) Sig Hiel! to hitler?
because i am not a member of any blood gang. but i dont take it personal unless 
I determane that person means to dis-respect me or worse cause me some kind of harm...And when it comes to my Homie young Dfwr? i think he is just expressing himself the way he choose's to.. while he builds, grow's and discover's his talents!
nothing more. nothing less,,, And to the other Texas homie who's thread i just put this book on? In just seven page's you have gottin down on your builds,, keep it up..I love the monte and the truck.. and please give ole Hydro a pass this time for getting on my soap box in your house? But this was a good issue that i almost 
missed..


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

jus postin up a lil something for my bro'...he asked me if i could. so here it is...hope u all like. 



















also...homie said he's now goin into production wit his decal work. also wanna say thanx to him for hookin up dis set for me... :biggrin: thanx a lot bro'. :biggrin:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Nov 14 2010, 02:15 PM~19065186
> *jus postin up a lil something for my bro'...he asked me if i could. so here it is...hope u all like.
> 
> 
> ...


thanks D 
for posting this up for me am sent them out this week bro 
hope u like them.
Also pina got yours ready homie pm me me your addy.
so i can sent them out bro'


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@Nov 14 2010, 08:07 PM~19067053
> *thanks D
> for posting this up for me am sent them out this week bro
> hope u like them.
> ...


No problem bro'... :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

It been a long time since I posted 
Just got my internet up and runnig. 
Some one downloaded a movie and they shut off my internet. But finally got
It up and running
This want I been up to 
did some hydro set up on a 59 came out really nice. Can wait to get the rear done 









































Also been working on some decals wat y'all think


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@Dec 10 2010, 08:10 PM~19296177
> *It been a long time since I posted
> Just got my internet up and runnig.
> Some one downloaded a movie and they shut off my internet. But finally got
> ...


'59 is lookin good bro'...cant wait to c more. an dem decals r clean... :wow:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Dec 10 2010, 08:23 PM~19296304
> *'59 is lookin good bro'...cant wait to c more. an dem decals r clean... :wow:
> *


Thanks bro.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> '59 is lookin good bro'...cant wait to c more. an dem decals r clean... :wow:
> x2


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> > '59 is lookin good bro'...cant wait to c more. an dem decals r clean... :wow:
> > x2
> 
> 
> Thanks bro


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

sup bro! that 59 is dope dude :thumbsup: 

diggin that decal work too, especially that top mural.. shits cool!


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Dec 11 2010, 03:19 PM~19301674
> *sup bro! that 59 is dope dude  :thumbsup:
> 
> diggin that decal work too, especially that top mural.. shits cool!
> *


thanks bro


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

I got one side of the rear axle pinned. Working on the other side right now.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

uffin: uffin:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Dec 20 2010, 01:52 PM~19375424
> *uffin:  uffin:
> *


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Looking good, dogg.


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bugs-one_@Dec 20 2010, 02:21 PM~19375649
> *Looking good, dogg.
> *


thanks bro'


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

I got the other side done


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

NICE WORK TEX,LOOKIN VERY CLEAN HOMIE...


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Dec 21 2010, 05:13 PM~19386434
> *NICE WORK TEX,LOOKIN VERY CLEAN HOMIE...
> *


Thanks bro.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@Dec 21 2010, 11:09 AM~19383841
> *I got the other side done
> 
> 
> ...


sweet job!!! im gonna try this out one day..looks like a paint in the as thuogh!! :happysad: thats why i havent done it yet..lol.. keep us posted on the rest looks great.


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Dec 21 2010, 08:23 PM~19387953
> *sweet job!!! im gonna try this out one day..looks like a paint in the as thuogh!! :happysad:  thats why i havent done it yet..lol.. keep us posted on the rest looks great.
> *


not really bro its really easy seems hard but its not 
u should try it.


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@Dec 21 2010, 11:09 AM~19383841
> *I got the other side done
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass bro'...i knew u could do it. even wit out me...u gettin dere bro'. keep up da good work...laterz. :wow:  :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Dec 21 2010, 10:35 PM~19389118
> *bad ass bro'...i knew u could do it. even wit out me...u gettin dere bro'. keep up da good work...laterz. :wow:    :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks to u bro. for all the tips I got it down I appreciate the help bro.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

that's awesome, I'm definitely gonna have to step my game up on these suspensions. prolly try that out on the wagon build off.

Shit's hot though! :yes:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Dec 22 2010, 11:27 AM~19393057
> *that's awesome, I'm definitely gonna have to step my game up on these suspensions.  prolly try that out on the wagon build off.
> 
> Shit's hot though!  :yes:
> *


thanks Dig.
try it out on that wagon bro I bet it would look clean!


----------



## veeman (Jul 8, 2007)

what do you guys do to fasten the pins on the other side so they dont come out? do you just glue them there?


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by veeman_@Dec 22 2010, 12:33 PM~19393490
> *what do you guys do to fasten the pins on the other side so they dont come out? do you just glue them there?
> *


you can put just piece of plastic on the other side of the pin and glue it 
that should do the trick


----------



## veeman (Jul 8, 2007)

ok cool thats what i was thinking to do just didnt know if there was a trick to make it neater. thanks!


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by veeman_@Dec 22 2010, 05:09 PM~19395686
> *ok cool thats what i was thinking to do just didnt know if there was a trick to make it neater. thanks!
> *


just try sanding it down where its small and paint it


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

I just laid some paint on the 64

















I got me a new pen to detail grills. Check it out.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@Dec 27 2010, 07:09 PM~19434293
> *I just laid some paint on the 64
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 looks good! is it one of those fine point sharpies!?


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Dec 27 2010, 09:25 PM~19434423
> *:0 looks good! is it one of those fine point sharpies!?
> *


:nono: It's called rotring rapidograph college set 
They are different sets with smaller tips the tip I use was .25 
Good for detailing grills. 

Bad pic but
This the tip smaller then a needle


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@Dec 28 2010, 12:08 AM~19435341
> *:nono: It's called rotring rapidpgraph college set
> They are different sets with smaller tips the tip I use was .25
> Good for detailing grills.
> ...


And where did you find it?


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Dec 27 2010, 11:12 PM~19435398
> *And where did you find it?
> *


eBay kit cost around 80 bucks but it's worth it. I believed u can purchase the pen only 
Google around


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@Dec 28 2010, 12:15 AM~19435424
> *eBay kit cost around 80 bucks but it's worth it. I believed u can purchase the pen only
> Google around
> *


Thanks! 
:thumbsup:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@Dec 27 2010, 09:09 PM~19434293
> *I just laid some paint on the 64
> 
> 
> ...


dats bad ass bro'...i cant wait to c more. :wow:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

good stuff brutha! nice paint, & cool pen toy.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Dec 28 2010, 12:13 AM~19436071
> *good stuff brutha! nice paint, & cool pen toy.
> *


x2....what he said.  ..whats this pen you all talkin about?


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Dec 28 2010, 12:29 AM~19436323
> *x2....what he said.  ..whats this pen you all talkin about?
> *


Thanks homies! 

Go back a page bro.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@Dec 27 2010, 11:15 PM~19435424
> *eBay kit cost around 80 bucks but it's worth it. I believed u can purchase the pen only
> Google around
> *


i looked for it but i foud nothing. sure you got the name of it right?


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Dec 28 2010, 01:02 AM~19436712
> *i looked for it but i foud nothing. sure you got the name of it right?
> *


 :banghead: Rotring rapidograph College set 
Here is there website u can see all the sets they sell 
http://www.rotring.com/en/produkte/technis...rapidograph.php
Sorry about that bro.


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

working on the engine still more to do


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

Those pens are bad as fuck! I have a whole set that I bought when I was in college for Drafting! Perfect for drawings! Technical pens :biggrin:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Dec 28 2010, 12:32 PM~19439449
> *Those pens are bad as fuck! I have a whole set that I bought when I was in college for Drafting! Perfect for drawings! Technical pens :biggrin:
> *


yup them pens are the shit. I got 3 in the set I wanna get more thought since there different tip sizes.


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

I lay down some primer on the s10 last night.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

looking good! CLEAN


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Feb 22 2011, 10:42 AM~19931679
> * looking good! CLEAN
> *


Thanks dig'


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@Dec 27 2010, 08:09 PM~19434293
> *I just laid some paint on the 64
> 
> 
> ...


YO, MACHIO GONNA SPRAY YOU ONE RIGHT?WHEN HE DOES I'LL DO THE INTERIOR TOO WEY.


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Feb 22 2011, 10:47 AM~19931724
> *YO, MACHIO GONNA SPRAY YOU ONE RIGHT?WHEN HE DOES I'LL DO THE INTERIOR TOO WEY.
> *


IDK I think am do it since homie that monte.. then ill sent it to u.
I had it ready but when u told me u do that interior. I wanted to make it a vert so the interior would pop out on it u know wat I mean. 
am have it ready by this week..


----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

Yea, rapidographs are great. I used to use 'em until computer drafting came.

If you have an ultrasonic cleaner, it is good to clean them 'cause they can clog up.


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sandcast_@Feb 22 2011, 11:10 AM~19931877
> *Yea, rapidographs are great. I used to use 'em until computer drafting came.
> 
> If you have an ultrasonic cleaner, it is good to clean them 'cause they can clog up.
> *


nah I dont might have to get one. thanks for the tip.


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Biulds looking clean Tx,s10 on point....


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Feb 22 2011, 11:46 AM~19932085
> *Biulds looking clean Tx,s10 on point....
> *


thanks bro'.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@Feb 22 2011, 10:35 AM~19931630
> *I lay down some primer on the s10 last night.
> 
> 
> ...


CLEANNNNNNNNNN !!!!!! 

Keep us posted bro !


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Feb 22 2011, 12:24 PM~19932331
> *CLEANNNNNNNNNN !!!!!!
> 
> Keep us posted bro !
> *


thanks bro'.

I sure will


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@Feb 22 2011, 10:35 AM~19931630
> *I lay down some primer on the s10 last night.
> 
> 
> ...


dat shit is smooth bro'...very clean. keep up da good work wey... :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Feb 22 2011, 03:46 PM~19933615
> *dat shit is smooth bro'...very clean. keep up da good work wey... :wow:  :thumbsup:
> *



thanks D. its time for me to get off that chill wagon and start building bro.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@Feb 22 2011, 01:54 PM~19933677
> *thanks D. its time for me to get off that chill wagon and start building bro.
> *



X2..no shit! j/k nice to see somethin up in ur corner bro!


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Here Are some more pics


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@Feb 22 2011, 06:57 PM~19934954
> *Here Are some more pics
> 
> 
> ...


wow this is looking goood!! :cheesy: some day ill crawl out on my shell an do a truck.. :biggrin:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 22 2011, 07:02 PM~19935000
> *wow this  is looking goood!!  :cheesy: some day ill crawl out on my shell an do a truck.. :biggrin:
> *


thanks bro'. 
I appreciate the comps homies.


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@Feb 22 2011, 06:57 PM~19934954
> *Here Are some more pics
> 
> 
> ...


lookin better an better every time bro'... :wow: :wow:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Feb 22 2011, 09:43 PM~19936464
> *lookin better an better every time bro'... :wow:  :wow:
> *


Thanks bro. Got some more plans for it. 
Who makes resin tvs large scale? Thinking about adding some to the back with sum subs. 
What y'all think?


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@Feb 22 2011, 09:55 PM~19937268
> *Thanks bro. Got some more plans for it.
> Who makes resin tvs large scale? Thinking about adding some to the back with sum subs.
> What y'all think?
> *


hell yeah, on some Pimp my ride ish.. get at SlammdSonoma. He's got a good selection of those.


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Feb 22 2011, 04:16 PM~19933839
> *X2..no shit!  j/k  nice to see somethin up in ur corner bro!
> *


Thanks bro'.


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@Feb 22 2011, 10:55 PM~19937268
> *Thanks bro. Got some more plans for it.
> Who makes resin tvs large scale? Thinking about adding some to the back with sum subs.
> What y'all think?
> *


sounds good bro'...depends on wat size ur goin for bro'. i still have an extra screen frm my H2 kit...same size as da one on da dash of my '99 Silverado. let me know bro'... :biggrin:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange+Feb 23 2011, 11:23 AM~19940333-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


U have pic of it?


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@Feb 23 2011, 01:33 PM~19941280
> *U have pic of it?
> *


here is da pic u wanted bro'...let me know.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Hot building going on in hear...


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Feb 24 2011, 02:33 PM~19950562
> *here is da pic u wanted bro'...let me know.
> 
> 
> ...


looks like good size 
whats the measurement?


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Feb 24 2011, 02:36 PM~19950599
> *Hot building going on in hear...
> *


thanks bro'. gotta show them ninjas how I do it! know wat I mean

:ninja: 4 User(s) are browsing this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: OFDatTX, WmMiloh :ninja:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

jus wat I been working on I hinge both of the doors Had to redo my tub and the center console on the s10 :banghead:
but Its getting there.


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

looks good :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@Mar 10 2011, 06:30 PM~20061481
> *jus wat I been working on I hinge both of the doors  Had to redo my tub and the center console on the s10  :banghead:
> but Its getting there.
> 
> ...


S-10 looks better an better bro'...dis is gonna b off da hook. :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by candilove+Mar 10 2011, 06:41 PM~20061551-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks bro I cant wait to get it finish.


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@Feb 22 2011, 04:57 PM~19934954
> *Here Are some more pics
> 
> 
> ...


damn that looks clean ass fuck bro much props! :wow: :wow:


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

:wow: :wow: :wow: DAM HOMIE,your gettin down like Charlie Brown,!


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica+Mar 13 2011, 11:20 AM~20080293-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks bro I gotta step it up now.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by candilove_@Mar 10 2011, 04:41 PM~20061551
> *looks good :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Nice work


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Some decal pinstriping on this 64 frame and Painted the chasis to. 
Gonna pit some pinstriping declas on the chasis tomorrow.


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

lookin good bro'...u should paint dem springs an cylinders. dem pin-stripes r off da hook bro'... :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Mar 15 2011, 09:34 PM~20100633
> *lookin good bro'...u should paint dem springs an cylinders. dem pin-stripes r off da hook bro'... :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks bro. Yeah am paint them


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@Mar 15 2011, 07:13 PM~20100399
> *Some decal pinstriping on this 64 frame and Painted the chasis to.
> Gonna pit some pinstriping declas on the chasis tomorrow.
> 
> ...


dat looks tight homie its coming along clean! :wow:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Mar 15 2011, 10:49 PM~20101457
> *dat looks tight homie its coming along clean! :wow:
> *


Thanks bro.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

GET DOWN WITH IT WEY.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@Mar 15 2011, 08:13 PM~20100399
> *Some decal pinstriping on this 64 frame and Painted the chasis to.
> Gonna pit some pinstriping declas on the chasis tomorrow.
> 
> ...



OH CHIT!!!!!!!!! IMPALA TIME


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

Man I'm starting to think that i'm not worthy of being in this club......

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Mar 31 2011, 08:01 AM~20226475
> *Man I'm starting to think that i'm not worthy of being in this club......
> 
> :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


Get of da Gas Rivi,the club needs u like a fish need water.you going rep hard way,its comin... :run: :run: :run:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Mar 31 2011, 09:01 AM~20226475
> *Man I'm starting to think that i'm not worthy of being in this club......
> 
> :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


WHATEVER *****.YOU FAM.IF THATS THE CASE THEN I FEEL UNWORTHY MYSELF.


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

U getin down Tx,,


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Mar 31 2011, 09:45 AM~20226378
> *OH CHIT!!!!!!!!!      IMPALA TIME
> *


Simon wey. uffin:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Mar 31 2011, 10:33 AM~20226677
> *Get of da Gas Rivi,the club needs u like a fish need water.you going rep hard way,its comin... :run:  :run:  :run:
> *


X2


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Mar 31 2011, 10:35 AM~20226692
> *U getin down Tx,,
> *


Thanks bro.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

pinstriping is hot bro! :drama:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Mar 31 2011, 11:34 AM~20227051
> *pinstriping is hot bro!  :drama:
> *


Thanks bro.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@Mar 15 2011, 09:13 PM~20100399
> *Some decal pinstriping on this 64 frame and Painted the chasis to.
> Gonna pit some pinstriping declas on the chasis tomorrow.
> 
> ...


LOOKIN GOOD BRO... :cheesy:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Mar 31 2011, 12:23 PM~20227348
> *LOOKIN GOOD BRO... :cheesy:
> *


Thanks bro. Am been out this hospital today Ill get that loot today or tomorrow. Thanks for the wait bro.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@Mar 31 2011, 10:28 AM~20227384
> *Thanks bro. Am been out this hospital today Ill get that loot today or tomorrow. Thanks for the wait bro.
> *


 Hospital?


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 31 2011, 12:39 PM~20227467
> *Hospital?
> *


Yeah bro been up here for 15 days had some kidney stones. They had me locked up lol.


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Back up on the table time to put in some work. 
Got some paint on 64 an decal out that hoe 
Gotta go buy some foil to foil it and trow clear on it.


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

NICE


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Apr 15 2011, 09:59 PM~20349072
> *NICE
> *


Thanks bro'


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@Apr 15 2011, 07:29 PM~20348074
> *Back up on the table time to put in some work.
> Got some paint on 64 an decal out that hoe
> Gotta go buy some foil to foil it and trow clear on it.
> ...


 :wow: damn JC...dat '64 is lookin really nice bro'. cant wait to c it all done an ready for da photo shoot... :wow:


----------



## Moze (Aug 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@Apr 15 2011, 05:29 PM~20348074
> *Back up on the table time to put in some work.
> Got some paint on 64 an decal out that hoe
> Gotta go buy some foil to foil it and trow clear on it.
> ...


64 is looking good! Really liking the decals on the side.


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83+Apr 15 2011, 10:10 PM~20349141-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks bro appreciate it


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@Apr 15 2011, 09:26 PM~20349268
> *Thanks Bro'. yeah bro cant wait to see it done to  with the interior that tingo is going to do
> Is going to put it on another level.
> Thanks bro appreciate it
> *


oh man I'll do the interior badass for you. :biggrin:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Apr 16 2011, 09:10 AM~20351454
> *oh man I'll do the interior badass for you. :biggrin:
> *


thanks bro Ill ship it out homie probably next week u need the interior painted to?


----------



## -LILCHRIS- (Mar 16, 2011)




----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Did a new look to the hood of the 64 
Wat y'all think is it good or should take for ah dip.


----------



## richphotos (Mar 9, 2011)

looks good bro


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by richphotos_@Apr 19 2011, 06:09 PM~20375255
> *looks good bro
> *


thanks bro appreciate it


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@Apr 19 2011, 05:57 PM~20375191
> *Did a new look to the hood of the 64
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: That looks good bro !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Hell yea ! That hood looks a ton better now vs the little pic that you had there both !

Can you do these on clear paper TX?


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 19 2011, 07:21 PM~20375681
> *Hell  yea !  That  hood  looks  a  ton  better  now  vs  the  little  pic  that    you  had  there  both !
> 
> Can  you  do    these  on  clear  paper  TX?
> *


Thanks bro
Appreciate the good comment s homies. Means alot. 

Yeah homie I sure can which murals u got on mind?


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@Apr 19 2011, 05:57 PM~20375191
> *Did a new look to the hood of the 64
> Wat y'all think is it good or should take for ah dip.
> 
> ...


hell yea wey...dat hood is lookin good carnal. :wow: :wow:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Apr 19 2011, 08:59 PM~20376367
> *hell yea wey...dat hood is lookin good carnal. :wow:  :wow:
> *


Thanks bro means alot homie. Say pm me your addy again bro am ship that visor tomorrow.


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Apr 19 2011, 07:59 PM~20376367
> *hell yea wey...dat hood is lookin good carnal. :wow:  :wow:
> *


I REALLY LIKE THIS WEY,GET DOWN WITH IT.


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

Your new club badge... floss it proudly bro!


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Apr 22 2011, 10:18 PM~20399431
> *Your new club badge... floss it proudly bro!
> 
> 
> ...


Dam this one bad homie. Much props :wow: :thumbsup: 

Wats the word on the shirts ?


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

Well I'm talking to a screen printer right now... getting prices and what not...


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Apr 22 2011, 10:25 PM~20399470
> *Well I'm talking to a screen printer right now... getting prices and what not...
> *


Cool let me know when I can sent the money for one. 

Are they going to have our chapters?


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Apr 22 2011, 09:25 PM~20399470
> *Well I'm talking to a screen printer right now... getting prices and what not...
> *


YO GET ME A DESIGN OF WHAT YALL WANT,ILL GET SOME DONE REAL QUICK,LIKE NEXT DAY SHIT.


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Apr 22 2011, 08:25 PM~20399470
> *Well I'm talking to a screen printer right now... getting prices and what not...
> *


Frost wife is in the t shirt biz,the make nice work..  sup Tx,got your monte on the table,its plain right now,gona handle dat,decals and som paterns will set it strait..


----------



## richphotos (Mar 9, 2011)

damn that color is sickkk!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Apr 26 2011, 07:57 AM~20421676
> *Frost wife is in the t shirt biz,the make nice work..  sup Tx,got your monte on the table,its plain right now,gona handle dat,decals and som paterns will set it strait..
> 
> 
> ...


That green is beautiful!


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Apr 26 2011, 07:57 AM~20421676
> *Frost wife is in the t shirt biz,the make nice work..  sup Tx,got your monte on the table,its plain right now,gona handle dat,decals and som paterns will set it strait..
> 
> 
> ...


Monte is lookin good Machio bro'...den decals an patterns is gonna b off da hook. :wow: :worship:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Apr 26 2011, 07:57 AM~20421676
> *Frost wife is in the t shirt biz,the make nice work..  sup Tx,got your monte on the table,its plain right now,gona handle dat,decals and som paterns will set it strait..
> 
> 
> ...


dam bro you got down on the paint job can wait to see more pics :wow: :worship: :thumbsup:  

say let me know how that murual look when u print it out bcz I printed one to see how it was going to look and it came out to dark so I think am have to re do it let me know


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 26 2011, 08:13 AM~20421738
> *That green is beautiful!
> *


:yes: homie did a great job cant wait to see the patterns is going to be off the hook!!!!

thanks pina for doin that ls clip appreciate it alot!


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

New rear murals.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@Apr 28 2011, 05:54 PM~20441837
> *New rear murals.
> 
> 
> ...


  Thats sexy !


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 28 2011, 06:14 PM~20441951
> *  Thats sexy !
> 
> *



thanks trend!!


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

64 lookin Tuff homie,that decal did print out dark,haven't messed wit it till I get my kids laptop this weekend..


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Apr 28 2011, 06:36 PM~20442100
> *64 lookin Tuff homie,that decal did print out dark,haven't messed wit it till I get my kids laptop this weekend..
> *


thanks bro.... aight you think you can print another one or u want me to sent one.
so I can fix it up ?


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

flip the front on the 59 impala. going radical.. :biggrin: 
























ill post some more pics tomorrow

thinks of color like this for it  :dunno:









or some gulf blue :dunno:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

dam I need to clean my table looks to messy lol..


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@May 5 2011, 08:30 PM~20494322
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks great! :thumbsup:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sinicle_@May 5 2011, 10:49 PM~20494485
> *looks great! :thumbsup:
> *


thanks homie..


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@May 5 2011, 09:30 PM~20494322
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I'm starting on a 59 soon... have a Lambo Grey that I'm gonna use to paint it.


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX+Apr 28 2011, 05:54 PM~20441837-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


'59 comin along...flip front end is gonna b off da hook. :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@May 5 2011, 11:19 PM~20494722
> *I'm starting on a 59 soon... have a Lambo Grey that I'm gonna use to paint it.
> *


cant wait to see it what brand is of it..


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@May 5 2011, 11:20 PM~20494728
> *'64 is off da hook JC bro'...murals lookin really good wey. :wow:
> '59 comin along...flip front end is gonna b off da hook. :wow:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks homie appreciate it means alot homie.


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Dats what I'm talkin bout,its goinn down wit that 59 TX...


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by machio_@May 6 2011, 05:23 AM~20496034
> *Dats what I'm talkin bout,its goinn down wit that 59 TX...
> *


x2 homie glad to see you building again homie builds coming along nice! :wow: :thumbsup: :420:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by machio+May 6 2011, 07:23 AM~20496034-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gracias jefe means alot homie. Yeah glad to be back putting down for L.U.G.K


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

finish the foil up today on the 64 its starting to get get there..


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@May 8 2011, 05:09 PM~20508983
> *finish the foil up today on the 64 its starting to get get there..
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass carnal...'64 is off da hook. foil work is clean wey...got da chassis foiled too :wow: DAMN!!! :worship: :worship:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

thanks D, means alot homie . you did a clean job on yours to homie.


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

64 LOOKS GOOD HOMIE BUT A LITTLE FOOD FOR THOUGHT. THE WINDOW FRAME SHOULD BE ALL CHROME FOR A RAG.


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

That's going to be a sick biuld TX :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@May 8 2011, 05:09 PM~20508983
> *finish the foil up today on the 64 its starting to get get there..
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@May 8 2011, 03:09 PM~20508983
> *finish the foil up today on the 64 its starting to get get there..
> 
> 
> ...


 ODat. this is an awesome 64 main... everything about it is cool.. n da murals 
look just right.. foil is clean and smooth and strait..
59 is bad ass a mo fo too.. I hope you gonna put a a booty kit on that bish?


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life+May 9 2011, 03:20 AM~20512429-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks bro means alot. 

Yeah going to put booty kit to it.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@May 8 2011, 04:09 PM~20508983
> *finish the foil up today on the 64 its starting to get get there..
> 
> 
> ...


OH CHIT WE GOTS FOIL ON THE 4,HELL YEAH,GETTIN CLOSE.


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@May 11 2011, 09:26 AM~20528718
> *OH CHIT WE GOTS FOIL ON THE 4,HELL YEAH,GETTIN CLOSE.
> *


Yeah homie is getting there. It I'll be ready


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

yea homie tha 64 is looking clean keep up tha good work bro! :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@May 11 2011, 01:26 PM~20530015
> *yea homie tha 64 is looking clean keep up tha good work bro! :wow:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks bro. will do homie ..


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

ya send it to me wey.I wand to fuck that one up. :biggrin:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@May 11 2011, 01:34 PM~20530063
> *ya send it to me wey.I wand to fuck that one up. :biggrin:
> *


will do homie am trow few coats a clear then is of to u


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@May 11 2011, 04:51 PM~20531362
> *will do homie am trow few coats a clear then is of to u
> *


You should of sent it to me i would of cleared it for you !


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

that 64 is looking great bro!!


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 11 2011, 05:14 PM~20531557
> *You  should  of  sent  it  to  me  i  would  of  cleared  it  for  you !
> *


 ha its cool homie i got this


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@May 11 2011, 05:28 PM~20531668
> *that 64 is looking great bro!!
> *


thanks dig.


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

hno: ora si going to get stupid with it. :run: :run: :run:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@May 13 2011, 05:36 PM~20547441
> *hno: ora si going to get stupid with it.  :run:  :run:  :run:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: JC gonna get down wit da paint jobs too ay wey :wow: :wow:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@May 14 2011, 12:40 AM~20549853
> *:wow:  :wow: JC gonna get down wit da paint jobs too ay wey :wow:  :wow:
> *


HELL YEAH GOING TO GET DOWN LIKE JAMES BROWN K NO


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@May 13 2011, 03:36 PM~20547441
> *hno: ora si going to get stupid with it.  :run:  :run:  :run:
> 
> 
> ...


 dAMM that's all that NEXT LEVEL paint.. thats some intimidating hardware...

hey Tx i am still looking at that 64 frame..with all that foil.. that shit looks 
really hot... My guess is your gonna put some color over that white frame?
like some candy or something? :wow:


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@May 13 2011, 03:36 PM~20547441
> *hno: ora si going to get stupid with it.  :run:  :run:  :run:
> 
> 
> ...


hell yea tx thats what im talking bout get down with it homie an do yo thang! :wow: :thumbsup: :yes: :420:  :run: :sprint: :boink:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@May 14 2011, 11:12 AM~20551251
> *dAMM that's all that NEXT LEVEL paint..  thats some intimidating hardware...
> 
> hey Tx i am still looking at that 64 frame..with all that foil.. that shit looks
> ...


thanks hydro appreciate it homie. I did it with the knife I told u to get makes your foil smooth and nice.. idk I mite do some crazy patterns on it dont know tho.. I already painted it .


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@May 14 2011, 11:22 AM~20551277
> *hell yea tx thats what im talking bout get down with it homie an do yo thang! :wow:  :thumbsup:  :yes:  :420:    :run:  :sprint:  :boink:
> *


Fo sho me and my lil bro we going to hold it down on the East Texas for L.U.G.K. !!


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@May 13 2011, 03:36 PM~20547441
> *hno: ora si going to get stupid with it.  :run:  :run:  :run:
> 
> 
> ...


Ohh yeea,I see u Tx ,doin it real Big,now the fun part...


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by machio_@May 16 2011, 11:38 AM~20562458
> *Ohh yeea,I see u Tx ,doin it real Big,now the fun part...
> *


YUP, thank for the tips homie soon ass I get that paper and the hose ill let u know when am start on it.. mite order me paint booth tho i dont want be painting outside u know what I mean.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@May 13 2011, 05:36 PM~20547441
> *hno: ora si going to get stupid with it.  :run:  :run:  :run:
> 
> 
> ...


Dang , I almost fainted ! Good score with that paint hoime ! Thats a serious set up 
for a killa build !


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 16 2011, 09:02 PM~20566333
> *Dang , I almost fainted ! Good score with that paint hoime ! Thats a serious set up
> for a killa build !
> *


thanks trend.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

WHAT THE HEY CARNAL,WHERE'S THE 64?


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@May 21 2011, 10:47 AM~20598680
> *WHAT THE HEY CARNAL,WHERE'S THE 64?
> *


over here homie haven able to trow clear had bad weather this week.

yo homie I been wantin to ask U if u can do tha monte ls that machio doin??
say I lost your cell # I need to hit u up.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@May 21 2011, 08:59 AM~20598733
> *over here homie haven able to trow clear had bad weather this week.
> 
> yo homie I been wantin to ask U if u can do tha monte ls that machio doin??
> ...


 I know its to cloudy out there to paint or clear right now.

But I need something to look at... :biggrin: mock something up if you have to?
Pictures Roll Call... :biggrin:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Got this from my homie mini thanks bro. Appreciate it.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@May 22 2011, 01:47 PM~20604569
> *Got this from my homie mini thanks bro. Appreciate it.
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@May 22 2011, 01:47 PM~20604569
> *Got this from my homie mini thanks bro. Appreciate it.
> 
> 
> ...


hell yea those some nice projets homie hope fully youll have those done by the time i get back :biggrin: :420:  :drama:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@May 13 2011, 06:36 PM~20547441
> *hno: ora si going to get stupid with it.  :run:  :run:  :run:
> 
> 
> ...


Dayum! You ain't playin'!!


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@May 14 2011, 01:36 AM~20547441
> *hno: ora si going to get stupid with it.  :run:  :run:  :run:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype+May 22 2011, 03:51 PM~20604582-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

I see you homie. Nice comeup on kits & paint! How's that 64 coming along?


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@May 23 2011, 11:52 AM~20610071
> *I see you homie.  Nice comeup on kits & paint! How's that 64 coming along?
> *


 :biggrin: good bro just the weather aint good over homie to humid to trow clear dont want to screw that hoe u know


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

last nite we had a tornado close to my town was awake till 2am got bored so pulled out a kit started another project lol. 
still have a lot sanding and work to it but rollpan is getting rite close to the shape.. 
that styrene piece is no glued yet and thats not the shape am going for.. :biggrin: 











































gonna do the license place like this.. this not the caddy am do


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@May 25 2011, 08:59 PM~20628994
> *last nite we had a tornado close to my town was awake till 2am got bored  so pulled out a kit started another project lol.
> still have a lot sanding and work to it but rollpan is getting rite close to the shape..
> that styrene piece is no glued yet and thats not the shape am going for.. :biggrin:
> ...


hear bout dat last nite on da news...dem tornados r crazy bro'. glad it didn't get to close to u all out dere... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

dat Caddy is gonna look bad ass wit dat roll pan... :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@May 26 2011, 05:20 PM~20635003
> *hear bout dat last nite on da news...dem tornados r crazy bro'. glad it didn't get to close to u all out dere... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> dat Caddy is gonna look bad ass wit dat roll pan... :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


Yeah Bro the weather is bad up here on the east Texas. 

Thanks bro that rollpan is looking good still have a lot work to it but its getting there.


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

That's a nice kit to trow down on Tx,I see a clean as two tone,already know your gona do your thang with the suspension.. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by machio_@May 26 2011, 07:43 PM~20635775
> *That's a nice kit to trow down on Tx,I see a clean as two tone,already know your gona do your thang with the suspension.. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


thanks bro, yeah gonna get it to lay flat as it can


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@May 25 2011, 06:59 PM~20628994
> *last nite we had a tornado close to my town was awake till 2am got bored  so pulled out a kit started another project lol.
> still have a lot sanding and work to it but rollpan is getting rite close to the shape..
> that styrene piece is no glued yet and thats not the shape am going for.. :biggrin:
> ...


hell yea homie thats gonna be a nice project!!! :wow: :thumbsup: :nicoderm: :420:  :drama:


----------



## richphotos (Mar 9, 2011)

that is gonna be nice homie, I cant stand lambo doors, but it will look good!


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica+May 26 2011, 09:39 PM~20636629-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks homie, yeah I think it would look good with the lambo doors


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@May 13 2011, 04:36 PM~20547441
> *hno: ora si going to get stupid with it.  :run:  :run:  :run:
> 
> 
> ...


CMON ON WITH IT J.C.-DO THE DAMN THANG :run: :run: :run:


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@May 13 2011, 04:36 PM~20547441
> *hno: ora si going to get stupid with it.  :run:  :run:  :run:
> 
> 
> ...



Wow!!! Let's do this!


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@May 25 2011, 09:59 PM~20628994
> *last nite we had a tornado close to my town was awake till 2am got bored  so pulled out a kit started another project lol.
> still have a lot sanding and work to it but rollpan is getting rite close to the shape..
> that styrene piece is no glued yet and thats not the shape am going for.. :biggrin:
> ...


I'm likeing this one, keep it coming bro.


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS+May 27 2011, 10:59 AM~20640161-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


soon as get my paint booth am get on it...
I just put an order on this one
 PAINTH BOOTH :biggrin:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@May 27 2011, 10:26 PM~20644108
> *I'm likeing this one, keep it coming bro.
> *


THANKS BADGAS


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

YO,JOHNNY BROUGHT YOU UP AT THE MEETING WEY.HE WAS PLEASED TO SEE YOU WITH AN AIRBRUSH KIT READY TO GET DOWN.YOU INSPIRED THAT ***** & SAID THAT IT WAS SOME REAL SHIT TO WANT TO GET DOWN LIKE THAT.

HAVING FUN YET WITH THAT THING?


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

badgas said:


> I'm likeing this one, keep it coming bro.


nice!! good thing that tornado didnt come closer!! where did the HOK paints come from?! they're ready to spray right?!


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

TINGOS said:


> YO,JOHNNY BROUGHT YOU UP AT THE MEETING WEY.HE WAS PLEASED TO SEE YOU WITH AN AIRBRUSH KIT READY TO GET DOWN.YOU INSPIRED THAT ***** & SAID THAT IT WAS SOME REAL SHIT TO WANT TO GET DOWN LIKE THAT.
> 
> HAVING FUN YET WITH THAT THING?


 yeah I been practicing and shit but nothing good to show... but with practice is achievable bro..


hocknberry said:


> nice!! good thing that tornado didnt come closer!! where did the HOK paints come from?! they're ready to spray right?!


yup I hope thats the last one up here.. TCP Global.. YUP ready to spray they are 4oz u can spray like 3 cars with it..


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

OFDatTX said:


> yeah I been practicing and shit but nothing good to show... but with practice is achievable bro..
> 
> 
> yup I hope thats the last one up here.. TCP Global.. YUP ready to spray they are 4oz u can spray like 3 cars with it..


where'd you buy em from?! or where is a web site i can go to?!


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

hocknberry said:


> where'd you buy em from?! or where is a web site i can go to?!


http://www.tcpglobal.com/hokpaint/hokxline.aspx


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

awesome work n here! are those Aiwata air brushes?


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

sinicle said:


> awesome work n here! are those Aiwata air brushes?


Yeah one and paasche one. The other is just some cheap ass one of eBay.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

OFDatTX said:


> Yeah one and paasche one. The other is just some cheap ass one of eBay.


Dope dude. Got the proper tools, n mad skills to match! 

Lac truck is coming along nicely bro, I like what ur doing


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

dig_derange said:


> Dope dude. Got the proper tools, n mad skills to match!
> 
> Lac truck is coming along nicely bro, I like what ur doing


thansk Dig means alot homie.


----------



## b_moneystyles (Feb 24, 2003)

i'm jealous of all that HOK paint! :biggrin:
i went to place an order with tcp global the other day, shipping was going to be $200 to get it here to australia... just for some paint and tape :tears:

builds are looking tight though man, love your work!


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

b_moneystyles said:


> i'm jealous of all that HOK paint! :biggrin:
> i went to place an order with tcp global the other day, shipping was going to be $200 to get it here to australia... just for some paint and tape :tears:
> 
> builds are looking tight though man, love your work!


thanks bro means alot,dam thats alot of money,it mite be cheaper to just mix it ure self


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

QUE ONDA WEY.PAINT ME SOMETHING


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

TINGOS said:


> QUE ONDA WEY.PAINT ME SOMETHING


any time bro, am go paint in a minute if it comes out alrite Ill post it up yo.


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

been practicing on them patterns on this duece wat yall think? still going to do a little more fade on the bottom then clear it out








































still have to pattern the hood gonna knock that out on the weekend.


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

OFDatTX said:


> been practicing on them patterns on this duece wat yall think? still going to do a little more fade on the bottom then clear it out
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 patterns came out nice as fuck!!!!!!! what are you using for masking tape?


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

sinicle said:


> patterns came out nice as fuck!!!!!!! what are you using for masking tape?


thanks homie not bad for first try k no? the blue sctoch tape, mini's way


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

OFDatTX said:


> been practicing on them patterns on this duece wat yall think? still going to do a little more fade on the bottom then clear it out
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's just all kinds of SIKKKK!


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

OFDatTX said:


> been practicing on them patterns on this duece wat yall think? still going to do a little more fade on the bottom then clear it out
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn dats wuz up tx patterns came out clean bro nice job:nicoderm::420::420:uffin::drama::worship:!!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

OFDatTX said:


> been practicing on them patterns on this duece wat yall think? still going to do a little more fade on the bottom then clear it out
> 
> 
> 
> ...


man thats sweet!


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

pina's LRM replica said:


> damn dats wuz up tx patterns came out clean bro nice job:nicoderm::420::420:uffin::drama::worship:!!


 Thanks bro means alot homie.


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

716 LAYIN LOW said:


> man thats sweet!


Thanks bro.


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

OFDatTX said:


> been practicing on them patterns on this duece wat yall think? still going to do a little more fade on the bottom then clear it out
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass JC bro'...patterns lookin good.:worship::nicoderm::run::drama:


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

Yo JC you coming down for the car show in August?


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

dfwr83 said:


> bad ass JC bro'...patterns lookin good.:worship::nicoderm::run::drama:


 thanks homie means alot, still have to do some more fading and fix it a little more.


65rivi said:


> Yo JC you coming down for the car show in August?


 I dont know mite if I get some rides copleted u feel me.. when is it? so I can put it on my calendar.

what u painter said about the caddy photos I sent u?


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Sh!t is lookin' RIGHT up in here!! :thumbsup:


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

I see u puttin it down Tx,Mad Respect..


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

OFDatTX said:


> been practicing on them patterns on this duece wat yall think? still going to do a little more fade on the bottom then clear it out
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN J.C.-GETTING STUPID WITH IT HUH.LOOKS GOOD WEY.


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

thanks homies for the props means alot. glad yall like it .


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

damn dude, u aint fuckin around with those patterns!


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

dig_derange said:


> damn dude, u aint fuckin around with those patterns!


:no::no:


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

any progress on the 62? Im chompin at the bit here, those patterns are outta sight!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

OFDatTX said:


> thanks homie not bad for first try k no? the blue sctoch tape, mini's way


gotta pic of the knife tool you use?! i was gettin some tips from pancho and was gonna throw something together and try it out?! just curious to see what you use!


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

I used minidreams excato cutting way bro. I don't have pic but am sure he do.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

OFDatTX said:


> been practicing on them patterns on this duece wat yall think? still going to do a little more fade on the bottom then clear it out
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn bro this shit looks breat badass homie keep up the great work:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

OFDatTX said:


> been practicing on them patterns on this duece wat yall think? still going to do a little more fade on the bottom then clear it out
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: these patterns are lookin great tx. kandy & khrome has a great style too. And u said u needed tips :nono: haha


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Thanks homies.
And pancho I do homie. Am I am not perfect as other painters in here like u. I think with some more tips it would look better.


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Check it out fam this my souvenir they gave me. 
Before pic of elbow rite before they took I out. U can tell where the screw is. And the plate. The srew is 1in long and the plate is 3in. 
















Am head down TX tomorrow. And have to be back in 15 days.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

im glad to hear it went well man.


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

OFDatTX said:


> Check it out fam this my souvenir they gave me.
> Before pic of elbow rite before they took I out. U can tell where the screw is. And the plate. The srew is 1in long and the plate is 3in.
> 
> 
> ...


wuz up fam glad to hear it all went good bro:thumbsup::yes::420:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

dig_derange said:


> im glad to hear it went well man.


 Thanks bro means alot. just had some of gino's deep dish pizza that was some of the best pizza I had. Definitely going to have to get another slice when I come back. 
That's pizza was like 3inch thick. Was only able to eat one slice. LIL Chris ate two. LIL bro had blast thanks dig for letting us know where to eat.


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

pina's LRM replica said:


> wuz up fam glad to hear it all went good bro:thumbsup::yes::420:


 Was up pina?
Thanks bro means alot homie.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

HOW YOU LIVIN J.C.-HOPE YOU CAN RECOVER IN TIME FOR AUG 14,MAYBE YOU CAN COME DOWN FOR THE LRM CAR SHOW.WOULD BE GOOD FOR ALL US TO KICK IT WITH YOU CARNAL.ALSO-GIVE ME A CALL.


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

TINGOS said:


> HOW YOU LIVIN J.C.-HOPE YOU CAN RECOVER IN TIME FOR AUG 14,MAYBE YOU CAN COME DOWN FOR THE LRM CAR SHOW.WOULD BE GOOD FOR ALL US TO KICK IT WITH YOU CARNAL.ALSO-GIVE ME A CALL.


x2:yes::thumbsup::420::420::420:uffin:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

I'll hit u up tomorrow wey. See what's up. Hope I recover soon to. Dam arm hurts like a mofo pain pills don't do any justice.


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

sucks man, get well soon


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

glad it all went good for u JC bro'...sux dat da pills aint helpin. at lease u got dat hardware out of ur arm...take is easy an heal up wey.


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

sinicle said:


> sucks man, get well soon


yeah it does but u know wat they say IT IS WAT IS BRO, thanks bro will do



dfwr83 said:


> glad it all went good for u JC bro'...sux dat da pills aint helpin. at lease u got dat hardware out of ur arm...take is easy an heal up wey.


 thanks D means alot homie. yeah bro now that i got that hardware out just got to heal up and. so I can start back on my builds.. gotta catch up to the REYES (ALL THE FAM)


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

OFDatTX said:


> yeah it does but u know wat they say IT IS WAT IS BRO, thanks bro will do
> 
> 
> thanks D means alot homie. yeah bro now that i got that hardware out just got to heal up and. so I can start back on my builds.. gotta catch up to the REYES (ALL THE FAM)


well u aint gotta do much to catch up wit me bro'...aint nothin goin on over here. jus kickin up my feet an lookin at my builds...wonderin wat next. :rofl::biggrin::dunno::drama:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

sinicle said:


> sucks man, get well soon


x2 take it easy... if you any therapy, re-hab, or exercises that they tell you to do? you should do them... as you heal sometimes 
movement is super important to recovery!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

sinicle said:


> sucks man, get well soon


x2 take it easy... if you any therapy, re-hab, or exercises that they tell you to do? you should do them... as you heal sometimes 
movement is super important to recovery!


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

dfwr83 said:


> well u aint gotta do much to catch up wit me bro'...aint nothin goin on over here. jus kickin up my feet an lookin at my builds...wonderin wat next. :rofl::biggrin::dunno::drama:


Come on d, u have finish builds more than me. So u can say u not on top off me.


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Hydrohype said:


> x2 take it easy... if you any therapy, re-hab, or exercises that they tell you to do? you should do them... as you heal sometimes
> movement is super important to recovery!


Thanks hydro means alot homie, And will do bro Gotta recover fast bro.


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Been working a little on the S10 did a new console and phantom grill and some work on the side door. wat yall think???
still have alot of sanding to it but it is getting there


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

OFDatTX said:


> Been working a little on the S10 did a new console and phantom grill and some work on the side door. wat yall think???
> still have alot of sanding to it but it is getting there


dat shit is clean wey...da phantom grill is off da hook. cant wait to c more of dis...bad ass.


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

dfwr83 said:


> dat shit is clean wey...da phantom grill is off da hook. cant wait to c more of dis...bad ass.


thanks D appreciate it homie.


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

No Dout,S10 lookin Clean..


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

machio said:


> No Dout,S10 lookin Clean..


 Thanks homie means alot bro.


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

OFDatTX said:


> Been working a little on the S10 did a new console and phantom grill and some work on the side door. wat yall think???
> still have alot of sanding to it but it is getting there


truck looks like its coming along clean homie you doin a great job!


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

pina's LRM replica said:


> truck looks like its coming along clean homie you doin a great job!


 Thanks pina means alot homie.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

OFDatTX said:


> Been working a little on the S10 did a new console and phantom grill and some work on the side door. wat yall think???
> still have alot of sanding to it but it is getting there


you puttin in solid work Tx.... looks good bro... (just be careful if you have pain meds, and exacto blade's in the same room?)


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Hydrohype said:


> you puttin in solid work Tx.... looks good bro... (just be careful if you have pain meds, and exacto blade's in the same room?)


 Thanks homie. Haha I wish bro. He'll the pain meds they gave me did not help for shit so I threw them away.


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

dat center console fits perfect n dere bro'...looks really good too.


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

dfwr83 said:


> dat center console fits perfect n dere bro'...looks really good too.


thanks D, yeah it fits nice and it looks better then the other one I had..


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

OFDatTX said:


> thanks D, yeah it fits nice and it looks better then the other one I had..


hell yea wey...like how it's shaped to. goes good wit da dash...cant wait to c more.


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

dfwr83 said:


> hell yea wey...like how it's shaped to. goes good wit da dash...cant wait to c more.


 Thanks d. Got alot progress done today am sand it down primer it and post some pics. And then paint it.


----------



## richphotos (Mar 9, 2011)

oh shit that is gonna be sweet


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

richphotos said:


> oh shit that is gonna be sweet


 Thanks bro, I hope it does come out clean.


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

OFDatTX said:


> Been working a little on the S10 did a new console and phantom grill and some work on the side door. wat yall think???
> still have alot of sanding to it but it is getting there


the grill is sick!!! great touch!


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

sinicle said:


> the grill is sick!!! great touch!


 Thanks sin. Just don't know If I should alcad it or use foil??


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

alclad seems like it'd be easier....


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

sinicle said:


> alclad seems like it'd be easier....


yeah I think so Gonna have to get me a bottle. and try it out. do u know if they sell it at hobby town ??


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

OFDatTX said:


> yeah I think so Gonna have to get me a bottle. and try it out. do u know if they sell it at hobby town ??


not sure? I don't got a hobby town near me. I got a bottle from a smaller local hobby store, been sitting on my shelf for a bit, I don't own an airbrush. I could send you mine, but you have to promise to chrome plate EVERYTHING for me!!!!!:roflmao:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

OFDatTX said:


> yeah I think so Gonna have to get me a bottle. and try it out. do u know if they sell it at hobby town ??


yeah Hobby Town oughta have it


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

OFDatTX said:


> Been working a little on the S10 did a new console and phantom grill and some work on the side door. wat yall think???
> still have alot of sanding to it but it is getting there


DOPE!!!


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

sinicle said:


> not sure? I don't got a hobby town near me. I got a bottle from a smaller local hobby store, been sitting on my shelf for a bit, I don't own an airbrush. I could send you mine, but you have to promise to chrome plate EVERYTHING for me!!!!!:roflmao:
> cool, If you want bro sent me ure parts ill do them up for you..





dig_derange said:


> yeah Hobby Town oughta have it


 yeah I called them up this morning to check they said they dint had any but they could order some. I put a order for one. 


dig_derange said:


> DOPE!!!


thanks D, Hope it turns out good, I know I said I was going to put screens In the back but I just want to finish it and get it off the way, still have them screens u sent me so if u need them let me know. oh homie I need some decals, gauges, pictures for the screens let me know If u can do them


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

got the s10 frame all paint it and the dash and console. the floor am put carpet so I spray it like that








and thru some silver on the 53 now going to tape it and then throw the next color.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

OFDatTX said:


> got the s10 frame all paint it and the dash and console. the floor am put carpet so I spray it like that
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful work bro !


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

thanks trend means alot homie!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Well deserved bro !


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

finish the hood on the duece just got a clear and its done!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

OFDatTX said:


> Been working a little on the S10 did a new console and phantom grill and some work on the side door. wat yall think???
> still have alot of sanding to it but it is getting there


how did i miss this?! nice!! ofdat!!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

OFDatTX said:


> finish the hood on the duece just got a clear and its done!


nice tape work bro!!! looks nice!! tingo gonna hook this one up too?!


----------



## richphotos (Mar 9, 2011)

damn bro, that s-10 is gonna be sick!


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

OFDatTX said:


> got the s10 frame all paint it and the dash and console. the floor am put carpet so I spray it like that
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh damn!!!  S-10 is gonna look sik wit dat color wey...an da '53 is startin off nice. cant wait to c more carnal...:worship:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

OFDatTX said:


> finish the hood on the duece just got a clear and its done!


DAMN!!! '62 is off da hook...:wow::loco::run::nicoderm::drama:


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

that 62 came out clean bro much props!:thumbsup:


----------



## blackbeard1 (Sep 3, 2007)

OFDatTX said:


> finish the hood on the duece just got a clear and its done!


Very Nice!!!


----------



## chevy214d (May 24, 2011)

OFDatTX said:


> Look what I got today and finish today



damn that looks bad ass..2nd to last pic doing the 3 wheel look chingon


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

hocknberry said:


> how did i miss this?! nice!! ofdat!!


:dunno: thanks hock



hocknberry said:


> nice tape work bro!!! looks nice!! tingo gonna hook this one up too?!


 thanks bro means alot homie, I havent asked him. but I really would like for him to get down on it.


richphotos said:


> damn bro, that s-10 is gonna be sick!


thanks homie means alot



dfwr83 said:


> oh damn!!!  S-10 is gonna look sik wit dat color wey...an da '53 is startin off nice. cant wait to c more carnal...:worship:


 thanks wey yeah homie hope so!



dfwr83 said:


> thanks wey cant wait to get it done waiting on the colors to arrive and I have to do another grill cause I lost it haha!
> 
> DAMN!!! '62 is off da hook...:wow::loco::run::nicoderm::drama:


 thansk wey!


pina's LRM replica said:


> that 62 came out clean bro much props!:thumbsup:


was up pina ? thanks bro means alot, I hope it do comes out good 



blackbeard1 said:


> Very Nice!!!


 thanks bro


chevy214d said:


> damn that looks bad ass..2nd to last pic doing the 3 wheel look chingon


thanks homie that truck is getting a redo going to be out soon.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Everything looks DOPE man. Really diggin' the different styles


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

dig_derange said:


> Everything looks DOPE man. Really diggin' the different styles


thanks wey!


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

your deuce is nice JC.Sorry to hear about the six four wey.But practice makes perfect.You will get her right .


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

TINGOS said:


> your deuce is nice JC.Sorry to hear about the six four wey.But practice makes perfect.You will get her right .


THANKS WEY, YEAH WEY BUT NOW WITH ME DOIN THEM PATTERNS AM PATTERN IT OUT BAD ASS HOMIE U WILL SEE BRO!


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Finish the hood on bomb.


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:likin it


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

COAST2COAST said:


> :thumbsup:likin it


thanks bro


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

OFDatTX said:


> Finish the hood on bomb.


JC bro'...hood looks bad ass bro'. cant wait to c da rest of da body go wit dat hood...its gonna b off da hook carnal.:thumbsup::loco::run::drama::nicoderm:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

dfwr83 said:


> JC bro'...hood looks bad ass bro'. cant wait to c da rest of da body go wit dat hood...its gonna b off da hook carnal.:thumbsup::loco::run::drama::nicoderm:


 Thanks d. Am try to do it up by tomorrow will see tho.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

OFDatTX said:


> Finish the hood on bomb.


DAMN J.C. GOOD IMAGINATION.BOMBITA IS COMMIN OUT GOOD WEY.YOU ARE THE MAN.GONNA GIVE MACHIO COMPETITION CARNAL.


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

THAT HOOD LOOKS GREAT!!!!!!!


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

TINGOS said:


> DAMN J.C. GOOD IMAGINATION.BOMBITA IS COMMIN OUT GOOD WEY.YOU ARE THE MAN.GONNA GIVE MACHIO COMPETITION CARNAL.


 thanks tingo means alot, man hope I be good like machio that boy is killing it with the paint jobs! 


sinicle said:


> THAT HOOD LOOKS GREAT!!!!!!!


thanks brotha!


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Pics don't do justice looks better on person! Did some other types of fades on the side I think it flows better??


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

:wow::worship: the paint looks great!!!!!!


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Thanks bro means alot homie.!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

OFDatTX said:


> Pics don't do justice looks better on person! Did some other types of fades on the side I think it flows better??


that paint job is beautiful!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

OFDatTX said:


> finish the hood on the duece just got a clear and its done!


wow!!!


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

thanks oldskool means alot bro!


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

OFDatTX said:


> Pics don't do justice looks better on person! Did some other types of fades on the side I think it flows better??


se mira chingon wey


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

TINGOS said:


> se mira chingon wey


X2!!!


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

TINGOS said:


> se mira chingon wey


 Thanks wey!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

:h5: bomb looks wicked!!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

OFDatTX said:


> Pics don't do justice looks better on person! Did some other types of fades on
> 
> the side I think it flows better??


yo that loooks great!! nice work.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

OFDatTX said:


> finish the hood on the duece just got a clear and its done!


dang bro...another sick ride ....that paint is sweet!


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Thanks for the props homies means alot.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Dang , that bomb is SICK !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> Dang , that bomb is SICK !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 Thanks wey means alot bro!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

*That bomb is the BOMB!!! :thumbsup:*


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Tonioseven said:


> *That bomb is the BOMB!!! :thumbsup:*


 Thanks tonio, means alot homie.


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

OFDatTX said:


> Pics don't do justice looks better on person! Did some other types of fades on the side I think it flows better??


oh damn!!! aye carnal...bomb is hella bad ass wey. paint job is sick...good work. can't wait to c more...


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

dfwr83 said:


> oh damn!!! aye carnal...bomb is hella bad ass wey. paint job is sick...good work. can't wait to c more...


whats up D? thanks bro means alot homie!


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

whats up homie here is some of what i pm you about i hope that helps somewhat on your build of your 50 truck:dunno:ill tryn get pics of the work that was done on the front clip for you:nicoderm:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Thanks for the help bro. I was on the right track just needed an extra opinion.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

where you at J.C.


----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)

OFDatTX said:


> Pics don't do justice looks better on person! Did some other types of fades on the side I think it flows better??


nice build bro....loving the color....


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

TINGOS said:


> where you at J.C.


been on down low bro, dam kidney stones came back if not able to pass them until 23rd they going to laser them.. shit suks wey.. 
but if it all goes good tho on 26 going to dallas for this 15 of a cousin, am go and kick it few hours with yall if its cool??


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

ricezart said:


> nice build bro....loving the color....


thanks bro GREEN AND YELLOW GREEN AND YELLOW HAAHA


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

OFDatTX said:


> Pics don't do justice looks better on person! Did some other types of fades on
> 
> the side I think it flows better??


DANG THATS SWEET..


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

716 LAYIN LOW said:


> DANG THATS SWEET..


thanks jeral


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

TTT


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

OFDatTX said:


> I got it primed a little ran out of primer


is this what the frames going under or a new kit? sorry, bored and being nosey...the cutlass told me to go take a time out before i smash it! LOL!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:wave::wave::wave: que onda wey :finger: :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

hocknberry said:


> is this what the frames going under or a new kit? sorry, bored and being nosey...the cutlass told me to go take a time out before i smash it! LOL!


That's the one bro. I haven't got my wheels bro. Soon as they come I'll sent them.


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

bigdogg323 said:


> :wave::wave::wave: que onda wey :finger: :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


K onda bigdogg. Need to update this thread k no.


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)




----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

I miss this duece.


----------



## torresl (Dec 7, 2009)

OFDatTX said:


> I miss this duece.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I still have it and taking good care of it ......ay wuz up with ur 64 interested in saleing that one???


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

OFDatTX said:


>


ok fine....ill trade this for the dime frame!!


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

64 not for sale. Build it in memory of my cousin that passed away on new years.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

OFDatTX said:


> 64 not for sale. Build it in memory of my cousin that passed away on new years.


i was kidding foolio..sick build for a good reason!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

OFDatTX said:


>


this is now one of my all time favorites :worship:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Appreciate it the words fam!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

OFDatTX said:


> That's the one bro. I haven't got my wheels bro. Soon as they come I'll sent them.


ok..damn!! so its gonna lay out just how you have it in the pic...food for thought...but im telling you....dont do a FULL FRAME.....lemme go fire wall back? you will get full use of the front suspention with out having to scratch build!? plus better engine mounts!?


----------



## torresl (Dec 7, 2009)

OFDatTX said:


> 64 not for sale. Build it in memory of my cousin that passed away on new years.


Ok I understand ....just to let u knw it turnd out sick I like it...


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

WoW!! Super sick Homie!:thumbsup:

[QUOTE


=OFDatTX;16491604]































































[/QUOTE]


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Chingon!!!!! One of d cleanest 64 built recently 4sho


----------



## Always_Learnin (Dec 19, 2012)

That 64 is clean as hell. U did a great job on that. Very nice work.


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

hocknberry said:


> ok..damn!! so its gonna lay out just how you have it in the pic...food for thought...but im telling you....dont do a FULL FRAME.....lemme go fire wall back? you will get full use of the front suspention with out having to scratch build!? plus better engine mounts!?


Yeah wey. But I don't got the frame I smashed it. I got sonoma frame I think. We can use that? I do have the engine mount tho of the s10.


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

jevries said:


> WoW!! Super sick Homie!:thumbsup:
> 
> [QUOTE
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Thanks J'. Means a lot homie !


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

pina's LRM replica said:


> Chingon!!!!! One of d cleanest 64 built recently 4sho


Thanks bro. Means a lot wey.


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Always_Learnin said:


> That 64 is clean as hell. U did a great job on that. Very nice work.


Appreciate it Homie.


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Cant stop checkin out yo 64 way lol bitch clean verry impressd an proud to b in d same fam bro much props! L.U.G.K TTT


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

OFDatTX said:


> Yeah wey. But I don't got the frame I smashed it. I got sonoma frame I think. We can use that? I do have the engine mount tho of the s10.


yup should be the same frame tooling....i may have a junker in the parts pile?!


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

pina's LRM replica said:


> Cant stop checkin out yo 64 way lol bitch clean verry impressd an proud to b in d same fam bro much props! L.U.G.K TTT


Means a lot homie. It's my honor to be on LUGK bro.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

OFDatTX said:


>





OFDatTX said:


> I miss this duece.


SICK AS FUCK JESUS PURE ART WEY :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: 
:worship::worship::worship::worship::worship::worship::worship::worship:


----------



## Always_Learnin (Dec 19, 2012)

U got mad talent. For real homie


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Whats up fam!! 64 looks damn clean homie.. Wish I could see it in person. Keep slangin that paint!


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Thanks homies means a lot


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

pina's LRM replica said:


> Cant stop checkin out yo 64 way lol bitch clean verry impressd an proud to b in d same fam bro much props! L.U.G.K TTT


x2!! just so much detail in this, it's retarded. love it


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

OFDatTX said:


>


damn!!!:worship:


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

OFDatTX said:


>



:wow: Thats a very nice build homie,
lots of good detail...:thumbsup:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Appreciate it fellas


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

WUSUP YALLuffin:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

OFDatTX said:


>


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

BigMoneyTexas said:


> WUSUP YALLuffin:


Cutting some plastic open u...know bro!


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Tonioseven said:


>


Thanks bro.


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Big Tex Repasenta!


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

machio said:


> Big Tex Repasenta!


Was up wey. Where u been homie? U been hustling that feria huh. Big baller.


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Just maintaining Homie.


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Painting this for customer. It's 1/18 58 impala got a little more taping! I'll should have it done this week.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Looking good as always


----------



## torresl (Dec 7, 2009)

Looking bad ass!! looking forward to putting it all back together ...


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

nice tape work on the 58!!!!


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

I SEE U BRO GETIN DOWN:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Appreciate the words homies !


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

OFDatTX said:


> Painting this for customer. It's 1/18 58 impala got a little more taping! I'll should have it done this week.


:shocked: this is gonna be sick :yes:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

bigdogg323 said:


> :shocked: this is gonna be sick :yes:


K onda big dog? How's that Lac coming?


----------



## biggie84 (Aug 1, 2009)

what kind of paint do you use and what kind of clear


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

biggie84 said:


> what kind of paint do you use and what kind of clear


HOK, urethane clear 2k from kustom shop


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Lookin good TX wuz good fam


----------



## biggie84 (Aug 1, 2009)

OFDatTX said:


> HOK, urethane clear 2k from kustom shop


thanks for the info


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Simon my boy frost b gettin down on my pinstripe work an theres this other dude over here dat gets down also dig might b abel to hook u up wit him


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

pina's LRM replica said:


> Simon my boy frost b gettin down on my pinstripe work an theres this other dude over here dat gets down also dig might b abel to hook u up wit him


how much does he charge bro?


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Bad ass work tx!!!!!! Love them pattern s


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Some progress on the 58 for the homie Torres sorry took a while bro. Just got my paint in.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Badass work as always wey :thumbsup:


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

Thats looking real good...:thumbsup:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Appreciate fellas


----------



## torresl (Dec 7, 2009)

This sh!t is coming out banging!!!


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

You got down on that paint, homie.


----------



## Los84 (Jun 27, 2013)

Clean homie!


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Appreciate it fellas


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

torresl said:


> This sh!t is coming out banging!!!


Glad u liking it bro! Can't wait to see the out cone on this one to!


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

LOOKIN DAME GOOD BRO


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

OFDatTX said:


> Some progress on the 58 for the homie Torres sorry took a while bro. Just got my paint in.


:wowoh daaamn!!!:werd::thumbsup:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Appreciate it


----------



## Compton1964 (Dec 2, 2011)

That's some artistic work rite there. ..


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

OFDatTX said:


> Some progress on the 58 for the homie Torres sorry took a while bro. Just got my paint in.


was this on FB LIL?! i thought this was a 1:1! posted right after art's 1:1 pics...LOL.....you still lookin for that '48 aero coupe?


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Chingon fam paint jobs is lookin clean much props


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Compton1964 said:


> That's some artistic work rite there. ..


Thanks bro means alot


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

hocknberry said:


> was this on FB LIL?! i thought this was a 1:1! posted right after art's 1:1 pics...LOL.....you still lookin for that '48 aero coupe?


Yeah posted on FB, it's 1/18 scale, yeah still am got one? Wanna trade?


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

pina's LRM replica said:


> Chingon fam paint jobs is lookin clean much props


Was up piña what u up to homie. Hey appreciate the words means a lot homie.


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

OFDatTX said:


> Some progress on the 58 for the homie Torres sorry took a while bro. Just got my paint in.


its all about the pros. Great work bro


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

noanoaenterprise said:


> its all about the pros. Great work bro


Thanks bro


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:h5: :thumbsup: lookin good!!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Always freshness up in here!!!


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Appreciate that fellas means a lot.


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Sorry is taking a long to get it done to ya torres just been going thru a lot. Lost one of my close homeboys. And just been on the down mood. But am get it done now and enough is enough. Got some spray on it!









But trunk acted up and peel with the tape gonna fix it and the clear it.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Sorry to hear about ur homie jesus :angel: my condolences to u and his FAMILY bro


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

bigdogg323 said:


> Sorry to hear about ur homie jesus :angel: my condolences to u and his FAMILY bro


Appreciate it bro.


----------



## torresl (Dec 7, 2009)

Im sorry abt ur homeboy bro . And abt the paint peeling take ur time no rush just hit me up
When done!!


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

torresl said:


> Im sorry abt ur homeboy bro . And abt the paint peeling take ur time no rush just hit me up
> When done!!


Thanks bro. And will do homie!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Beautiful work bro!! :thumbsup:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Tonioseven said:


> Beautiful work bro!! :thumbsup:


Thanks bro!


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

bad ass work homie i see u got yo airbrush skills up much props great lookin work fam!


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

pina's LRM replica said:


> bad ass work homie i see u got yo airbrush skills up much props great lookin work fam!


Appreciate it bro. Means a lot.


----------



## warsr67 (Jan 18, 2010)

OFDatTX said:


> Some progress on the 58 for the homie Torres sorry took a while bro. Just got my paint in.


 one badddddddddddd paint job. bro.


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Thanks bro. Means alot


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Clean Work Tx!


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

machio said:


> Clean Work Tx!


Thanks bro means alot


----------

